# Can i run a rattling canister ?



## eminor (22 Mar 2021)

Hello, i bought a second hand eheim classic 150 pump, it works very well but it has a rattling noise, it seems to me that it is the ceramic rod. It is not perfectly smooth. Is there a risk for the pump to run with a rattling sound ? thx


----------



## Nick potts (22 Mar 2021)

If the shaft is damaged, apart from being noisy it could damage the pump eventually.

I would replace it Eheim Classic 150 2211 Shaft & Bearings 7433710


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Mar 2021)

Probably not best to run find out what causes it? Bound to annoy you listening to a rattle after a time


----------



## eminor (22 Mar 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> Probably not best to run find out what causes it? Bound to annoy you listening to a rattle after a time


the shaft have some irregularity but not broken 


Nick potts said:


> If the shaft is damaged, apart from being noisy it could damage the pump eventually.
> 
> I would replace it Eheim Classic 150 2211 Shaft & Bearings 7433710


yes i'll purchase it but i have no filter left so no choice to run it, it's not insanely noisy tought


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Mar 2021)

I try to have a suitable spare filter available in case of  issues or emergencys Something like a decent internal filter would do it just transfer media over to keep things going


----------



## eminor (25 Mar 2021)

Hello, i have bought and changed the part but the noise persists, it seems to me that the impeller is magnetically attracted to one side which would explain the noise, it does not seem damaged. It should stay in the center normally, any idea?

I put some vaseline to help lubricate the different parts but no difference


----------



## lazybones51 (25 Mar 2021)

I have an Eheim classic 600 (2217) that rattles to varying degrees, even with a new impeller and shaft. I don't think the newer ones are produced to the same standards as they once were.


----------



## eminor (25 Mar 2021)

lazybones51 said:


> I have an Eheim classic 600 (2217) that rattles to varying degrees, even with a new impeller and shaft. I don't think the newer ones are produced to the same standards as they once were.


So it might be normal, that's weird, but rattling is always bad sounding =)


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Mar 2021)

Could be an option to try a new ceramic rod and impellor. Not sure vaseline is the right thing to use other lubricants are often advised?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Apr 2021)

Eheim actually sell small packets of Vaseline for use on their filters. Not sure what parts it’s meant to be used on though.
Eheim Vaseline
I and many others use Silicon Grease and it doesn’t seem to present any problems.
I made a tiny PTFE washer to go on the shaft under the impeller and it has reduced the noise a little.


----------



## sparkyweasel (2 Apr 2021)

Note that it doesn't say Vaseline on the sachet (only in the seller's description). Could be a bit of mistranslation. 'Spezialfett' means special grease. It is a silicon grease, which will not damage rubber. Actual Vaseline® is petroleum-based and does attack (at least some kinds of) rubber.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Apr 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> Note that it doesn't say Vaseline on the sachet (only in the seller's description). Could be a bit of mistranslation. 'Spezialfett' means special grease. It is a silicon grease, which will not damage rubber. Actual Vaseline® is petroleum-based and does attack (at least some kinds of) rubber.


This one does.

Eheim VASELINE

Here’s a better picture of Eheim Vaseline.


----------



## sparkyweasel (2 Apr 2021)

Interesting. Especially as 'smar silikonowy' is Polish for silicone grease.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Apr 2021)

I think Eheim must know what they’re supplying.


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Apr 2021)

My youngest daughter worked in the food industry and they used on all the machinery food grade Silicon Grease


----------



## John q (3 Apr 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> It is a silicon grease, which will not damage rubber


I think they're just using the term Vaseline in a generic way. On eheim support website the product description clearly says silicone.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Apr 2021)

Selling Silicon Grease labelled as Vaseline would surely be illegal under the trades description act. At least here in the UK.
Vaseline is regularly recommended as a skin treatment. Silicon Grease on the other hand is most definitely not.



			http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1770443.pdf
		


Eheim clearly mention Vaseline in some of their literature.



			https://eheim.com/media/pdf/0d/68/54/2422_2424_2324_Anleitung.pdf


----------

